# just throwing this out there



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

me and my wife probably my son are going to be at river run the weekend of the april 14th "if i dont have to work" .. i think filthy said him and his wife might come up .. but it will probably be sometime saturday afternoon cause my son has baseball at 3 till 5 .. then we will river run bound or mud creek it doesnt matter to me ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah bud if I'm off I'll head up there as long as I don't have to work and provided I have the red brute in check as far as tuning the carbs goes. I installed a brand new wire harness in it last night, just needs the carbs tuned and its ready to go. Thinking about dropping it off somewhere to get it done bc I just can't seem to get it right, its always either super lean or super rich. My trailer being at your place is a good excuse to get out of the house and go though. Are yall wantin to get a cabin or pull one of your trailers up there and stay? No difference to us really.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Myself and a few people plan to be out there saturday moat of the day for a charity event out there. It'll be just me and my 2 sons. The girls are stating home this ride. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

if it goes as planned going to take my travel trailer out there to stay in


----------

